# packet writing

## tuxstalker

two questions here...

first of all, after following the guide to it, this is what i get

```

cody@crystal ~ $ cdrwtool -d /dev/cdrw -q

using device /dev/cdrw

1386KB internal buffer

setting write speed to 12x

Settings for /dev/cdrw:

        Fixed packets, size 32

        Mode-2 disc

I'm going to do a quick setup of /dev/cdrw. The disc is going to be blanked and formatted with one big track. All data on the device will be lost!! Press CTRL-C to cancel now.

ENTER to continue.

Initiating quick disc blank

wait_cmd: Input/output error

Command failed: a1 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - sense 05.30.06

blank disc: Illegal seek

can't unlock door

cody@crystal ~ $ 

```

also, i have a disc made with roxio something another under windows, supposedly udf, when i mount it it detects it as an iso9660 with the files

autorun.inf  udfrchk.exe  udfrinst.zl

autorun.inf just launches udfrchk.exe, which tries to install the roxio UDF viewer, i have no idea about udfrinst.zl

if i try mount -t udf for the disc i get

```

crystal cody # mount -t udf -o ro /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,

       or too many mounted file systems

```

and i know the disc is valid, i've opened it under xp...is it possible the iso filesystem and udf are on the same disc?or whats going on?im really lost on this one

----------

## Cintra

Did you do 'pktsetup' ?

mvh

----------

## tuxstalker

yeah, i ran /etc/init.d/cdrw start, and get this

 * Enabling CD-RW packet writing on /dev/cdroms/cdrom1 ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

and in dmesg

pktcdvd: writer pktcdvd0 mapped to hdc

however after i run the cdrwtool command, i get this in dmesg

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

in addition, i cant eject the cd til i run /etc/init.d/cdrw stop

----------

## Cintra

Did you see the post by manny at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2569606.html#2569606 ref dc-rw which had been used for audio..

----------

## tuxstalker

no i hadnt...i think im going to post there, i got some interesting stuff from dmesg when i tried to mount the disc

----------

